# What exactly is PTVNet?



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

I'm thinking of hacking my HR10-250 using PTVNet. Yes, I could build a Zipper disc, but PTVNet sounds like a cleaner way to do it. My question is, if I do run PTVNet on my drive, would all that I'd need to do after that to achieve all of the features of the Zipper is run rbautch's tweak script?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

There's alot of stuff included in the Zipper that are specific contributions by rbautch. IIRC, PTNET enables networking, loads backport drivers and installs TivoWebPlus and hackman.


----------

